# Food Safety News - 12/15/2020  ...   Father shares how life changed after son’s Listeria infection



## daveomak.fs (Dec 15, 2020)

*Father shares how life changed after son’s Listeria infection*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 15, 2020 12:05 am The father of a boy who fell sick during the Listeria outbreak in South Africa in 2017 and 2018 has told how the family is still dealing with the consequences. James Nsayi is now 5 years old. He was diagnosed with listeriosis during the outbreak and suffers from epilepsy. The outbreak was linked to ready-to-eat... Continue Reading

*Kruse defense attorneys drop challenge to Grand Jury formation*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 15, 2020 12:03 am Attorneys defending former Blue Bell Creameries boss Paul Kruse have dropped their concern that the coronavirus pandemic may have tainted the Grand Jury that indicted their client. Chris Flood of Houston and John D. Cline of San Francisco filed a motion on Nov. 23 for disclosure of Grand Jury selection records “based on a concern... Continue Reading

*Nearly 250 sick in Venezuelan Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Dec 15, 2020 12:01 am A state in Venezuela has reported a Salmonella outbreak with almost 250 people affected. The Anzoatiguense Institute of Health (Saludanz) has recorded a significant increase in cases of salmonellosis during the past month in the state of Bolívar. So far, there have been no deaths. Omar Aray, president of the health agency, said 240 children... Continue Reading


----------

